# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mbulesa të mbronë nga te Ftohtit dhe të Nxehtit !!?

## dallendyshi



----------


## bombona

urime per temen dallendyshi.nje gje e vertet,shamia te mbron nga te ftohtit dhe te nxehtit gjithashtu,por puna eshte se sa vete ia kuptojne vleren kesaj thenjeje.
rrespekte

----------


## Adaes

Nga i ftohti edhe mund te te mbroje por nga i nxehti...sma merr menja...

Jetoj ne nje vend ku ka shum "kinder supriza" (nje nofke per femrat e mbuluara),dhe me then te drejten nuk durohen as afer kur vjen vera,se ca u vjen nje ere e padurushme djerse.
Piqen te shkretat ne hell,apo sveshin edhe ato gjerat e gjata e te gjera,ose noj pardesy qe tiu mbuloje prapanicat,se medemek sduhet te duken pjeset e trupit qe mund te sjellin provokime erotike te meshkujt. Lere pastaj kur jane edhe te zeza si veshja si shamia...pupupu sa me dhimben ...

----------


## Milkway

Pershendetje Adeas 

Poenta eshte si ja bene ti vetes per te besuar , sepse nese krijon ne vetvete mendimin se nuk eshte nxehte edhe me shami ateher nuk do te vie , por nese thua prej tani pa e provuar se eshte nxehte , qka do te vi kur te provosh ??

----------


## Adaes

> Pershendetje Adeas 
> 
> Poenta eshte si ja bene ti vetes per te besuar , sepse nese krijon ne vetvete mendimin se nuk eshte nxehte edhe me shami ateher nuk do te vie , por nese thua prej tani pa e provuar se eshte nxehte , qka do te vi kur te provosh ??


Me thene te drejten skam ndermend ta provoj(nuk jam besimtare)... Gjths sma merr mendja se nje vajze besimtare myslimane e ben shamia...ktu ku jam un ca spo me shohin syte e spektaklet me te medhaja vijne pikerisht prej ktyre "kinder suprizave"

----------


## MIRIAM

> Pershendetje Adeas 
> 
> Poenta eshte si ja bene ti vetes per te besuar , sepse nese krijon ne vetvete mendimin se nuk eshte nxehte edhe me shami ateher nuk do te vie , por nese thua prej tani pa e provuar se eshte nxehte , qka do te vi kur te provosh ??


Xhamia a perralla je duke na treguar a?
Po 1000 besime ti kesh se ne temperature te larte nuk ka sesi te mos te vjen nxehte.

----------


## Explorer

> ...
> 
> ...Jetoj ne nje vend ku ka shum "kinder supriza" ...


Ke te drejte te mendosh si te duash, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh dike tjeter qe mendon dhe vishet ndryshe.
Kesaj i thone jotolerance dhe urrejtje. Kujdes !

----------


## dallendyshi

> Xhamia a perralla je duke na treguar a?
> Po 1000 besime ti kesh se ne temperature te larte nuk ka sesi te mos te vjen nxehte.


Xheneti FITOHET nuk hyet ne to :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adaes

> Ke te drejte te mendosh si te duash, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh dike tjeter qe mendon dhe vishet ndryshe.
> Kesaj i thone jotolerance dhe urrejtje. Kujdes !


Hej zot,ktu te bejne edhe rraciste pa qene...

Pyti njeher se mos e marrin per ofendim...apo duhet te te pys ty pse e merr per ofendim?

Ska asgje per tu ofenduar ne ato fjale,gjths me robt qe nuk e kuptojn,me vjen keq por skam cfare tiu bej.

----------


## dallendyshi

ncncnnc,,,,,,,

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Es-Selamu Alejkum*

*All-llahu i Lartësuar të shpërbleftë me Xhennet dallendyshi për këtë Audio-Video nga i nderuari Sadulla Bajrami.*




> Nga i ftohti edhe mund te te mbroje por nga i nxehti...sma merr menja...





> Piqen te shkretat ne hell,apo sveshin edhe ato gjerat e gjata e te gjera,ose noj pardesy qe tiu mbuloje prapanicat,se medemek sduhet te duken pjeset e trupit qe mund te sjellin provokime erotike te meshkujt.


*Duket çart se mendja yte është e mangur dhe nuk është e përsosur, ndërsa All-llahu Subhanehu we Te'ala [Krijuesi i gjithsisë] është i përsosur dhe pa tëmeta.*

*Krijuesi i gjithsisë ka thënë në Kur'anin Kerim:
Thuaju edhe besimtareve t'i ndalin shikimet e tyre, t'i ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të tyre, të mos i zbulojnë stolitë e tyre, përveç atyre që jane të dukshme, dhe le t'i vënë shamitë mbi krahërorin e tyre. Këtë e ke në suren En-Nur, ajeti i 31 ose 32 është nëse nuk gaboj.*

*Përsëri ja çfar thotë Krijuesi i botëve:
O pejgamber, thuaju grave tuaja, bijave tuaja dhe grave të besimtarëve le t'i vënë shamitë e veta mbi trupin e tyre, sepse kjo është më afër që ato të njihen se nuk janë rrugaçe e të mos ofendohen. Këtë e ke në suren El-Ahzab, ajeti i  59 është pra, të mos jenë të dëmtuara nga të amoralshmit.
Pjesa e ajetit "e të mos ofendohen" aludon në atë se njohja e bukurive të gruas është ofendim për to dhe hyrje e fitnes (përçarjes) dhe të keqes.*

*Çdo fe ka moralin e vet Adaes, kurse morali i Islamit është turpi.
Turpi është prej imanit (besimit), kurse imani (të shpien) në Xhennet (parajsë) dhe ne këtë e dëshirojm.
Turpi dhe imani janë të pandarë. Nëse njëri ngrihet, ngrihet edhe tjetri.*


*I/e nderuar Adaes ta përkujtoj se keni postuar në nënforumin e Komunitetit Musliman dhe këtu sdo ta gjesh përkrahjen e asaj se ti çfar përmban në vetvete ndaj mbulesës Islame. Tutje, ti ende nuk i ke veshur ato rroba dhe ti thuash gjithë ato fjalë dhe ato pseudonime për motrat tona muslimane, duhet të vie turp!

E thash edhe më lartë se je ende e re për të folur diçka për të cilen vetëm se ke dëgjuar. Të këshilloj të lexosh për fen Islame sepse ke nevoj për të dhe feja Islame ska nevoj aspak për ty apo për mua etj... [ne kemi nevoj për të] është në interes tuajin të lexoni dhe unë të kishilloj në këtë mënyrë, nëse ti e refuzon këtë atëherë pason këshilla e dytë që të lexon më shumë për shkencë pasi që edhe shkenca e ka konfirmuar se çdo gjë që është e bardh (sikurse shamia) e mbron nga rrezet e diellit shumë më shumë se sa lëkura e njeriut dhe mos thuaj se sma merr mendja kur edhe shkenca këtë gjë ta ka vërtetuar.

Unë kam shumë shoqe me mbules Islame dhe pa mbules (kabriolet) por edhe rrugës edhe në fakultet edhe në çdo vend që jamë shumë më mirë ndihen të mbuluarat se sa të zbuluarat edhe nga dielli edhe nga të ftohtit.*




> Me thene te drejten skam ndermend ta provoj\mbulesën/(nuk jam besimtare)...


*Atëherë mos kundërshto diçka të tillë kur se ke haberin e aq më pak të mundohesh tek Komuniteti Musliman, mbetesh e përshëndetur por veri re! ki kujdesë jetës tënde sepse mundet të jetë e shkurtë dhe çfar të pret atje?
Ndoshta në këtë botë të duket vetja kështu kabriolet më e freskët por bota tjetër mundet të jetë më ndyshe, mendoje edhe këtë!*





> Xhamia a perralla je duke na treguar a?
> Po 1000 besime ti kesh se ne temperature te larte nuk ka sesi te mos te vjen nxehte.


*W-All-llah një gjë ta siguroj unë që më i nxehtë është Zjarri (Xhehenemi) se sa rrezet e diellit që na ka dhuruar hedije (dhurat) Zoti i Botëve. E juve ju mbetet ta përzgjedhni njëren.*





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIZbUtEWII


*JA VLEN TË NDEGJOHET KJO LIGJERAT SEPSE PËR MUSLIMANET MJAFTON FJALA E ALL-LLAHUT DHE E TË DËRGUARIT TË TIJ

-Xhenneta Morina-*

----------


## INFINITY©

xhenneta ti mban mbulese te tille?!

----------


## _Elena_

*Me falni,me qe u ndala ketu, me lejoni te jap dhe une mendimin tim.
Nuk e shikoj llogjike nje femer te mbuluar komplete me carcaf te zi....
Vetem syt u duken...per Zotin mua me trembin.
I shikon ne pike te vapes 40 grade te mbuluara koke e kembe.
Nuk ofendoj asnjeri,thjesht ju kujtoj qe jemi ne 2009 dhe jo ne kohet e prapambetura!
*

----------


## Adaes

> [COLOR="Red"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Duket çart se mendja yte është e mangur dhe nuk është e përsosur, ndërsa All-llahu Subhanehu we Te'ala [Krijuesi i gjithsisë] është i përsosur dhe pa tëmeta.*
> 
> 
> ...



Ne rralle te pare te qartesohemi per dicka...Un jap mendimin tim,dhe per mu ska rendesi a e jap ne temat e komunitetit mysliman katolik apo ateist. Sbesoj se eshte e ndaluar dicka e tille ne kte forum. Dhe mendja ime,nqs nuk mbeshtet islamin,APO CFAREDOLLOJ FEJE TJETER, me vjen keq te te zhgenjej,por nuk do te thote qe eshte e manget dhe jo e persosur.

Nuk e di a je e mbuluar ti moj vajze,dhe nuk me intereson ta di.
Por po te them dicka,jetoj ne Stamboll ne nje vend ku nje perqindje e konsiderushme e femrave jane te mbuluara. Dhe njoh shum te tilla,kam edhe miqesi me to... Dhe,ne dac besoje ne dac jo,po as 10 % e ktyre te mbuluarave nuk mbulohen prej deshires se tyre,por sepse ashtu duan prinderit e tyre.

Per mu vajze e ndershme nuk eshte nje qe mbulohet nga koka deri te kembet, e nga ana tjeter sle mashkull lagjeje shkolle ose pune pa pasur marredhenie seksuale me ta. Te mos jesh e mbuluar nuk do te thote te mos jesh e ndershme e te mos kesh moral.

Dhe perderisa jetoj ne nje vend mysliman,ndoshta jam me shum afer kesaj feje sesa ca ktu qe flene me kuran nen jastek,por kjo sdo te thote qe duhet te behem e verber e te besoj cdo gje...Jam shume me realiste dhe e kohes sesa ca me mentalitetin e para 15 shekujve.

Pastaj cfare ishte kjo per jeten ne boten tjeter...Un po mundohem te jetoj ne kete bote,per momentin i perkas ksaj bote,dhe nuk e di a ekziston bota tjeter apo, dhe nuk me intereson ta di. Un skam frike nga asgje,sepse kam nje ndergjegjje te paster.... E PER MENDIMIN TIM KJO TE BEN NJERI DHE FEMER... 

Te thush ate qe mendon,per mu seshte turp,zemer!...

----------


## buja_20

> *Me falni,me qe u ndala ketu, me lejoni te jap dhe une mendimin tim.
> Nuk e shikoj llogjike nje femer te mbuluar komplete me carcaf te zi....
> Vetem syt u duken...per Zotin mua me trembin.
> I shikon ne pike te vapes 40 grade te mbuluara koke e kembe.
> Nuk ofendoj asnjeri,thjesht ju kujtoj qe jemi ne 2009 dhe jo ne kohet e prapambetura!
> *


elena vertet jemi ne 2009?? se paskemi dit falemdinderit që na kujtove...

ka mendime të ndryshme të dijetarëve a duhet edhe fytyrat të mbulohen apo jo edhe gratë e pejgamberit a.s. janë mbuluar ashtu që të duken vetëm syt....për logjika jote në islam nuk ka çka lyp elena ka gra muslimane që janë të kënaqura me mbules dhe ju duket vetja të mbrojtura e ti je e kënaqur ashtu siç je..

ka motra në islam që kan besim të fortë në zemër e ti dëshiron atyre tju tregosh se nuk e sheh si logjikë që duhet të mbulohet...mjafton fjala e Allahut elena për ata motra me besim të fortë..edhe siç thash a dujhet të mbulohet fytyra ka mendime të ndryshme dijetarësh e për atë nuk është e ndaluar të duket edhe fytyra...e ka motra në islam nuk e njohin vitin 2009 apo vitin 2100 nuk shikojnë të lënë pas fjalët e Allahut duke shikuar çfar viti kemi...pa mar parasysh në cilin vit ti je prap do të kthehsh te i njëjti krijues...

e sa i përket verës në kohet e nxehta ata që dëshirojnë të mbajnë mbulesën nuk ju intereson çfar stine është edhe ata vet e din si ta zgjedhin atë probelm edhe ne nuk jemi njerëz të rrugës që të rrimë nonstop në rrugë por rrimë në shtëpi e në shtëpi femrat muslimane  nuk ka nevoj ta mbajnë mbulesën e tyre...e nxehti nuk është për tu zhveshur e për tia treguar një tjetrit trupin sesa sa të mirë e ka e për të dalur në rrugë e për tu shitur duke i treguar pjesët e turpshme...apo nxehti nuk është për të punuar bashk me meshkuj e për tu bërë modell në pllazh e të të shohin të gjithë në reklam në televizor e në inernet e ti të jesh krenare me ato inçizime apo foto që të kan bërë për të bërë reklama në televizor....edhe nexehti nuk është që në gazet secilën faqe ku e hap të dalin femra gati krejt të zhveshura apo stë shtrira ..

fëmijës nuk mundesh ti tregosh që ta kuptoj pse shamija duhet të mbahet çfar është qëllimi i saj ashtu edhe te ti elena nuk mundesh ta kuptosh qëllimin e shamisë vetëm duke ndëgjuar se ajo duhet të mbahet e duke mos lexuar asgjë për të....


përshendetje

----------


## buja_20

tash elena më lër të them edhe unë medimin tim..

sipas logjikës time nuk është në rregull që një grua të vesh pantolla e  të tregoj formën e saj të trupit sepse secila femër që vesh pantolla ajo është sipas logjikes time një femër që i duket mirë nëse meshkujt në rrugë e shikojjnë në vende të tupshme e kur meshkujt e lavderojnën me veten e tyre ato femra e ajo femër kënaqet kështu e ne e dimë se si quhen këta femra por nuk ua them emrin më mirë...
edhe sipas logjikes time nuk është në rregull që një femër ta rekllamojë gjoksin e saj të vesh tesha të ngushta e të tregoj sa të mëdhaja i ka etj..edhe me ata femra që tregojnë gjoksin e tyre duke veshur maica të ngushta e duke treguar gjysmen e gjoskit për ti reklamuar pjesët e tupshme që i kan me ata femra nuk është diçka në rregull....

përshendetje

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

> xhenneta ti mban mbulese te tille?!


*INFINITY© simpatike vizitoje edhe një herë atë temën e dëshiruar nga ana yte ''Embelsira e Forumit - Xhenneta Morina'' dhe do ta gjesh përgjigjen pasi që ta kam jap një herë përgjigjen e kësaj pyetje dhe nuk e sho të arsyeshme të përgjigjem nga disa herë për një pyetje të njëjtë.

Si zakonishtë mbetesh e përshëndetur nga ana ime ngrohtesishtë.*  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## mia@

> xhenneta ti mban mbulese te tille?!


Fakti qe ajo ka nxjerre foton e saj pa shami ka mundesi qe jo, se s'do kishte kuptim ta kishte hequr vetem per fotografine e forumit. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## b3s1

> Nga i ftohti edhe mund te te mbroje por nga i nxehti...sma merr menja...
> 
> Jetoj ne nje vend ku ka shum "kinder supriza" (nje nofke per femrat e mbuluara),dhe me then te drejten nuk durohen as afer kur vjen vera,se ca u vjen nje ere e padurushme djerse.
> Piqen te shkretat ne hell,apo sveshin edhe ato gjerat e gjata e te gjera,ose noj pardesy qe tiu mbuloje prapanicat,se medemek sduhet te duken pjeset e trupit qe mund te sjellin provokime erotike te meshkujt. Lere pastaj kur jane edhe te zeza si veshja si shamia...pupupu sa me dhimben ...


Pershendetje ADAES...

Deshta me u nderlidh me ty personalisht per disa gjera qe i shenon nga urrejta dhe padituria...

Shamine nuk e mbajn vetem femrat muslimane,shamine e gjen edhe tek femrat e krishtera ( motrat e kishes- apo murgeshat ),
e gjen edhe tek femrat qifute,
e gjen edhe tek femrat hinduse,
e gjen edhe tek femrat budiste... etj etj...

Po e shoh qe shume po tu dhimbsen qe "ato te shkretat piqen ne hell"...

Eshte nje fjale e urte qe thote" Veq budalla nuk djersitet,nuk ka qka qet djers sepse eshte budalla ",medito rreth kesaj fjale te urt,ndoshta e gjen vehten...

Ne viset arabe ku eshte temperatura shume e lart,jo vetem femrat qe mbulohen por edhe mashkujt nese ki mujt me e vrejt, kur udhetojn me deve e me karvane...

Mos te ka pengu shamia e Nenes Tereze, apo Indira Gandit apo edhe e Benazir Bhutos????????

Nese e sheh shamine dhe e urren nga kendveshtrimi Islam, atehere duhet qe ta urresh edhe nga kendveshtrimi i feve te tjera...

Nese e urren edhe nga ky kendveshtrim atehere qenke ateiste, edhe nuk te lejohet te postosh tek nenforumi i komunitet musliman, kete nuk e them une,por rregullat e forumit...

kalo bukur, lexo me shume...

----------


## shkodranja.1

selam te gjithave.une jam e mbuluar dhe si ne vere si ne dimer nuk e kam problem fare mbulesen se elhamdulilah ma lehteson Allahu por si i bahet halli juaj qe ju digjen lekurat veres nga dielli?????????????????
Po ju tregoj nje rast erdhi njeher nje i huaj ne shqiperi dhe kur e pyeten per vajzat shqiptare tha:  Keshtu sic vishen vajzat shqiptare tek ne vetem prostitutat vishen.
Pastaj ju vuani qe tju thojne cunat ndonje llaf rrugeve sa sdini qe me zbulu par e ma par,
TE SHKRETAT JU

----------

